# Computer KEeps Turning On and Off?



## Karuto

My brother is having a really weird problem with his computer. He turns it on, and after a few seconds, it turns off, then turns on, then turns off, etc. etc. I don't know what the deal is. The fans sound like they're working fine, and the computer itself was good only yesterday. Is there something amiss here?

I checked the hard drive, heatsink fan, case fans, and the power supply. All seemed to be spinning and working, as far as I could tell.

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## twajetmech

Hello and welcome to the forum, could you please list the components (make model, psu make model wattage etc) in the computer and if you can enter the bios what are the temps and voltages


----------



## Karuto

It's a custom-built computer. His power supply is a Thermaltake ToughPower 550W.

I cannot enter the BIOS at all because of the reason I already stated. The monitor won't even turn on by the time it turns off again.

Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## twajetmech

Try reseating the memory and videocard, make sure all the cables are in secure including the 2 mobo power connectors. If that does not work take everything out of the computer except the cpu video card and one module of memory and see what happens, swap memory modules and try again


----------



## George Safford

Are you running the most up to date bios? I have run into this in the past and updating bios took care of it. Just a thought....


----------



## Karuto

My brother just got his computer set up like a week ago. He hasn't had to update his BIOS, and everything should be up to date regardless. I can't even turn on the computer as I have said, so doing something like that is next to impossible atm. Thanks, though.


----------



## twajetmech

Is the cpu heatsink on secure....it does sound like an overheating issue


----------



## Karuto

Yeah. I moved it and it felt completely secure. Once my brother fiddled with the plug a bit, the CPU fan began spinning shortly after the computer turned on (a few seconds). I can't really tell if it's an overheating issue because when I feel the fan, it doesn't give off much heat at all. It's warm, just like how you expect it to feel.

I'll try rotating the computer parts, though, and see if that works.


----------



## ebackhus

What brand and model of motherboard is in there?


----------



## Karuto

He has a Gigabyte 965P-DS3 motherboard.


----------



## Karuto

I'm the brother in question. Won't anyone help? I don't want to have to ship back the CPU if it's a problem with the motherboard, and vise versa.


----------



## warren88

TWAJETMECH, i think you hit the nail on the head.....iv been suffering from this for like 2 years now....and iv jus removed all my stuff such as g/cards and it turned out that is was my ram!swapped them over and used one stick instead of two...turned itself off with the old ram i had for ages but with just the new one it seems to be workin fine...for now at least soo thankyouuuu!!


----------

